# Roof pitch



## ma701ss (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi, would anyone like to take a guess at the degree of roof pitch shown in the attached? I know a slate roof can go as low as 21 degrees (maybe lower) but we've had a problem with leaks to this artificial slate roof (with felt and battens over timber rafters), hard to pinpoint at the moment but wondered if there could be a possibility of water ingress through the tiles rather than poor flashing details.

ma701ss


----------

